# Einbinden einer Festplatte ins Heimnetzwerk



## Antaloor (30. November 2010)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich möchte meine Mediendateien auf einer externen Festplatte speichern. Da ich nur Mediendateien besitze, die ich auch als Original im Schrank zu liegen haben, reden wir hier von maximal 120GB.

*Grunddaten:*

Fritzbox 7270
1. Computer => Spielerechner, Win7, LAN-Kabel
2. Computer => Arbeitsrechner, WinVista, LAN-Kabel
3. Computer => Allzweck-Laptop, WinXP, WLAN

Jeder Computer ist durch eine einzelne Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 Software geschützt.
Die interne Firewall der Fritzbox 7270 ist deaktiviert.
Es wurde kein extra Heimnetzwerk eingerichtet.
Die Rechner erkennen sich bei LAN-Partys im Spiel selbstständig, 
aber ich kann die anderen Computer in der Windows-Netzwerkumgebung nicht sehen.

*Frage:*

Kann ich ohne Aufwand eine externe Festplatte an den USB 2.0 Anschluss der Fritzbox 7270 anschließen und alle meine 3 Rechner mit Ihren unterschiedlichen Betriebssysteme können auf die Daten zugreifen?

Reicht meine 100Mbit Verbindung zur Fritzbox für das Spielen von Online-Games á la WOW und CS Source bei gleichzeitigem abspielen des MediaPlayers während er sich die Daten von der externen Festplatte über die Fritzbox holt?

Muss ich die interne Firewall der Fritzbox aktivieren, damit die Festplatte geschützt ist?
Falls ja, kann ich die Firewall von Kaspersky und die der Fritzbox gleichzeitig laufen lassen?

Muss ich mit Störungen im WLAN rechnen, wenn sich meine Dockingstation für ein Schnurlostelefon, die Fritzbox  und die neue Festplatte auf einer Fläche von 10x10cm zusammenstehen habe?

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus
Antaloor


----------



## rabe08 (30. November 2010)

Antaloor schrieb:


> aber ich kann die anderen Computer in der Windows-Netzwerkumgebung nicht sehen.



Das ist vollkommen normal, wenn keine Gruppe eingerichtet wurde.



Antaloor schrieb:


> *Frage:*
> 
> Kann ich ohne Aufwand eine externe Festplatte an den USB 2.0 Anschluss der Fritzbox 7270 anschließen und alle meine 3 Rechner mit Ihren unterschiedlichen Betriebssysteme können auf die Daten zugreifen?



Ja!



Antaloor schrieb:


> Reicht meine 100Mbit Verbindung zur Fritzbox für das Spielen von Online-Games á la WOW und CS Source bei gleichzeitigem abspielen des MediaPlayers während er sich die Daten von der externen Festplatte über die Fritzbox holt?



Kein Problem. Zu erwarten sind 3 bis 10 MB/s. Schlag noch mal 80% für den Overhead drauf (USB plus TCP/IP). Ist genug Luft. 



Antaloor schrieb:


> Muss ich die interne Firewall der Fritzbox aktivieren, damit die Festplatte geschützt ist?



Gegen was willst Du die Platte schützen? Wenn Du sie nach draußen öffnest, müsstest Du sowieso Ports freigeben, die nicht gefiltert werden. Sonst kämst auch Du nicht dran. Ich sehe da keinen Zusammenhang.



Antaloor schrieb:


> Falls ja, kann ich die Firewall von Kaspersky und die der Fritzbox gleichzeitig laufen lassen?



Klaro. Die Fritz-FW ist eigentlich ein reiner Packetfilter. idR filtert sie Packete von draußen raus, die nicht angefordert worden sind. Die Kaspersky ist keine FW im Sinne des Wortes, sie achtet ein bischen darauf, was die Programme auf den PC machen. Auf das Ding kannst Du komplett verzichten, der Sicherheitsgewinn geht gegen Null. Wenn Du aber beide laufen hast, merken die Dinger noch nicht mal was voneinander.



Antaloor schrieb:


> Muss ich mit Störungen im WLAN rechnen, wenn sich meine Dockingstation für ein Schnurlostelefon, die Fritzbox  und die neue Festplatte auf einer Fläche von 10x10cm zusammenstehen habe?



Erstmal möchte ich sehen, wie Du Dinger auf 100 cm² zusammengestellt bekommst. Bei mir spielt sich das alles in einem Radius von 50cm ab, keine Probleme. Sind auch nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## rabe08 (30. November 2010)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Das ist vollkommen normal, wenn keine Gruppe eingerichtet wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edit: 

Kleine Ergänzung noch, ich habe das Gefühl, Du hast keine Ahnung, was die FW auf der Fritzbox bedeutet. Ganz kurz gesagt: Applikations-FW auf den PC: Überflüssig, bringt nix - im günstigsten Fall nerven die Dinger. Windows FW anstellen, fertig. Die Zusatzdinger machen immer Riesentheater, wenn sie was bemerken, das ganze hat aber keinen Sinn. Einziger Effekt ist, das der User denkt "Boah, schon wieder hat die FW mir den Arsch gerettet". Dabei hat das Ding gar nichts gemacht.

Ganz anders die FW auf der Fritzbox. Das ist eine richtige FW. Ein Packetfilter. Hält vieles draußen. WICHTIG. Und das beste: Du merkst nichts von ihr. Sie funktioniert einfach so. Ich habe auch noch nie erlebt, dass ich für ein Game oder ein Programm Ports freischalten mußte. Das ist nur nötig, wenn Du von draußen auf Dein Netz zugreifen willst. Das ist nämlich genau das, was diese FW verhindert.

Eine "Personal-Firewall" hat noch nie einen Hack verhindert... Wenn ich meinen Hack Dich fragen lassen "Sprache Deutsch? Ja/Nein" und Du auf Ja oder Nein klickst, kann ich Code mit deinen Rechten ausführen lassen - davor rettet Dich keine "Personal-Firewall". Auch nicht die FW der Fritzbox, dafür ist ein Virenscanner zuständig, der auch auf auffälliges Verhalten achtet.


----------



## Antaloor (1. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antwort. Das hat mir in der Tat geholfen.
Und was die Firewall angeht, da hast du vollkommenm recht. Ich habe keine Ahnung was die Dinger genau machen, nur das ich eine haben sollte .

_Zitat:_
_Gegen was willst Du die Platte schützen? Wenn Du sie nach draußen öffnest, müsstest Du sowieso Ports freigeben, die nicht gefiltert werden. Sonst kämst auch Du nicht dran. Ich sehe da keinen Zusammenhang._

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass mir ohne Firewall jemand die Platte löschen könnte oder mir einen Netten Virus schenkt, den ich dann gleichmäßig an meine Computer verteilen darf, sobald ich die Daten von der Platte abrufe.


----------

